
The OnePlus 5T is the fastest charging phone - Paulos
http://polygonsandgadgets.com/oneplus-5t-fastest-charging-smartphone-right-now
======
mtgx
And the backdoorest:

[https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/14/oneplus-leaves-
backdoor-...](https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/14/oneplus-leaves-backdoor-on-
phones/)

